

Overlaying and Synchronized Maps - jjimenezshaw
http://javier.jimenezshaw.com/mapas/?name=eur&z=5&t=48.1074312&g=11.6564940&f=roadmap&b=bng-sat&o=100&v=1&ga=1

======
dragos_t
Love the historical map diff.

